

Ask HN: Who's heading to PyCon? - japhyr

Are you heading to PyCon next week? What are you most looking forward to?
======
japhyr
I teach high school math and science, and I teach an intro to programming
class sometimes. I'm also working on building some open tools that address
long-standing inefficiencies in education. I'm looking forward to:

\- the Education Summit, which happens on Thursday; [0]

\- meeting up with the Center for Open Science team, to find out if what
they're building can make high school science classes run more like teams of
professional scientists; [1]

\- learning more about Docker, and figuring out whether I should be using it
to deploy the apps I build;

\- Networking - it's always interesting to hear what other people are up to in
the community.

[0]
[https://us.pycon.org/2015/events/edusummit/](https://us.pycon.org/2015/events/edusummit/)

[1] [https://osf.io/](https://osf.io/)

